# Ww2 e books



## Alecras234 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi i like reading history and about war. I find it easier to read e books/kindle rather than holding books. Is there a good e book about ww2 aircraft that gives their specs aswel as history?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2019)

Alecras234 said:


> Hi i like reading history and about war. I find it easier to read e books/kindle rather than holding books. Is there a good e book about ww2 aircraft that gives their specs aswel as history?



Not sure but plenty of declassified documents and pilots manuals around for specs for free on this webpage.

Link to the pilot manuals and erection and maintenance manuals.

Other Mechanical Systems Tech.

All the best
Paul


----------

